
Show HN: Play any YouTube video you want at beginning and end of meditation - mettamage
https://github.com/mettamage/Meditation_Youtube_Player
======
mettamage
I prototyped this quickly for myself. I like to ease into meditation by
listening to a song at the beginning, then 50 minutes of nothing and a song at
the end.

Perhaps there are other people who'd like to do this as well :)

